

Ask HN: What are some must know xcode / obj-c topics / libraries? - nuwin_tim

I&#x27;m trying to step up my iOS game to be competent + have the ability to use the appropriate libraries &#x2F; tools when building any type of iOS app.<p>Some topics + tools that I&#x27;ve already used w&#x2F; obj-c + xcode:<p>-auto-layouts<p>-cocoapods<p>-afnetworking<p><pre><code>  -post &#x2F; get 
</code></pre>
-fmdb<p>-json handling<p>-location manager<p>-mantle<p>-RNCryptor<p>-singletons<p>-blocks<p>-Segues<p>-kiwi testing<p>-spritebuilder<p>What are some other must know topics &#x2F; libraries &#x2F; tools (e.g. webview optimization tips, running an app in the background etc..)?
======
andymoe
\- Grand Central Dispatch (GCD)

